# 1981 Electric DeLorean DMC-EV Australia (AC Conversion)



## Mark C (Jun 25, 2010)

Showoff! 

I don't think I could be more green with envy . Now, to just have a Mr. Fusion installed, it would be perfect.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

It just needs one of the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation plasma waste disposal toilets to generate the electricity for it, just like the Mr Fusion!


----------



## Sutho (Apr 10, 2012)

We recently upgraded the motor controller in our Electric DeLorean to a Rinehart PM100DXR which has significantly increased the performance of this vehicle.

Calculated power and torque figures are 167kW and 612Nm (451ftlb).

Dyno tested power and torque figures are 134kW and 484Nm (357ftlb) at rear wheels.


































More details at: http://www.solaronline.com.au/content/electric-delorean/

Video of carpark run: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YP1O-BpGBBk

Cheers,
Sutho


----------



## vmrod (Jul 2, 2010)

very well done!

what is he 0-60mph time? any idea or estimates?


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

WOW, that thing looks fast!

Can you post or PM me the pricing of the motor and rinehart controller please?

Found the dyno on the facebook page, hope you don't mind....


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

Missed the original story on NBN, but good to see the reward for your efforts.


----------



## Sutho (Apr 10, 2012)

vmrod said:


> very well done!
> 
> what is he 0-60mph time? any idea or estimates?


Haven't really tested it yet, but I'm confident that it would be less than 8 sec. It feels better than that though...particularly the acceleration up to 40mph.

Will get back to you....


----------



## Sutho (Apr 10, 2012)

Bowser330 said:


> WOW, that thing looks fast!
> 
> Can you post or PM me the pricing of the motor and rinehart controller please?
> 
> Found the dyno on the facebook page, hope you don't mind....


Have sent you a PM with the details requested.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

Sutho said:


> Have sent you a PM with the details requested.


Thank you, very interested to see more videos of the DeLorean


----------



## Sutho (Apr 10, 2012)

Sutho said:


> Haven't really tested it yet, but I'm confident that it would be less than 8 sec. It feels better than that though...particularly the acceleration up to 40mph.
> 
> Will get back to you....


Done a few runs tonight. Using a pretty inaccurate method of stopwatch on an iPhone and watching the laggy speedo needle 100km/h comes up in 6 to 7 secs. 

I'm gonna need a VBox or similar to get a more accurate figure. Anyone have any suggestions on any other gadgets that can accurately measure acceleration runs?

Sutho


----------



## Sutho (Apr 10, 2012)

Well it looks like there are some iPhone apps to measure car acceleration, etc. What are people using?


----------



## Mark C (Jun 25, 2010)

Car & Driver magazine did a test on Inexpensive Performance Testers back in 2005. Try this: 
http://www.caranddriver.com/features/do-inexpensive-performance-meters-work-feature

Hope this puts you on the right track.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice work
Do you have variable regen working on the Rinehart ?
And what do you think about Tritium wave sculptors
Dan


----------



## Sutho (Apr 10, 2012)

Mark C said:


> Car & Driver magazine did a test on Inexpensive Performance Testers back in 2005. Try this:
> http://www.caranddriver.com/features/do-inexpensive-performance-meters-work-feature
> 
> Hope this puts you on the right track.


Will have a read of that article. I have downloaded the Dynolicious Fusion App. Will see what that comes up with.


----------



## Sutho (Apr 10, 2012)

RIPPERTON said:


> Nice work
> Do you have variable regen working on the Rinehart ?
> And what do you think about Tritium wave sculptors
> Dan


Yes....have variable regen working. Primarily using the retardation function on the accel pedal. Works really well and I barely ever use the brakes.

The Tritium Wavesculptor took a lot of work to get going as it would repeatedly trip with some kind of error. I eventually got it stable and it worked quite well. Tritium were quite supportive during the process. The Rinehart we are using puts out 450Arms as opposed to the Wavesculptor's 300Arms, so there is an obvious performance difference.

Cheers,
Sutho

Ps Your bike looks like a weapon with that quad motor!


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Sutho said:


> Ps Your bike looks like a weapon with that quad motor!


Thanks, I almost put the same Rinehart in my bike but went with 2 low voltage Kellys.

I have a friend (Ben) who is putting !!! 2 !!! of those Evos in a Magna of all things, with a tritium. Do you think he will need the gearbox (5 speed) or should he just chain straight to the diff.


----------



## Sutho (Apr 10, 2012)

RIPPERTON said:


> I have a friend (Ben) who is putting !!! 2 !!! of those Evos in a Magna of all things, with a tritium. Do you think he will need the gearbox (5 speed) or should he just chain straight to the diff.


That's gonna be a very expensive Magna! I imagine it's the RWD variant?

My opinion is that he wouldn't need a gearbox. With a single EVO, I run around in 3rd and 4th (1:1)....only drop back to 2nd to smoke the tyres. With 2 EVOs even 3rd would probably be a little pointless.

He'll probably have to consider what top speed, hence diff ratio, he wants as the EVO's are limited to 5000rpm.


----------



## Sutho (Apr 10, 2012)

Managed to do a few runs to get a better idea of the performance of this conversion. In non-ideal conditions, using the Dynolicious Fusion app, the results were as per below.

The app didn't include a DeLorean in it's library, so a 1981 Lotus Esprit was selected as the body shape is much the same. Weights, etc. were adjusted to match real world figures.

What is interesting is that the power figure calculated on the 4th gear run exactly matches the actual measured dyno figures which were also done in 4th gear....












Not too bad considering a standard V6 DeLorean achieves a 0-96kmh in 10.5 sec.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Sutho said:


> That's gonna be a very expensive Magna! I imagine it's the RWD variant?


False alarm, its only one motor so he will be keeping the box. FWD
I was confused because I saw what looked like a second EVO sitting in the passenger footwell of his car, was actually the adapter plate !!! which weighs 16kg.


----------

